
LLVM Project Blog: libc++ and C++1Y - DanielRibeiro
http://blog.llvm.org/2013/09/libc-and-c1y.html
======
marshray
This is huge.

Not so much because "LLVM has a libc++", but because it's another example of
the C++ standards committee and the implementers getting their act together to
rev new specs _with_ complete, compliant implementations at a useful rate.

